# Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

mk1 rabbit with a 2007 2.5L 5 cylinder swap on factory management.
more details to come....
but for now, hardware is done.
wiring is next week
BIG thanks to C2 motorsports for working on the ECU and coding things to work for this! couldn't have done it without them.
also TT for the 2.5'' custom SS exhaust.

enjoy.


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

Thats awesome guys. Keep it up.


----------



## TNKD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

so rad


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one question though... why didn't you put the battery on the back?


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

Sweet!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (~kInG~)*


_Quote, originally posted by *~kInG~* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
one question though... why didn't you put the battery on the back? 

wanted to make the bay look as mk5 oem as possible


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
wanted to make the bay look as mk5 oem as possible

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (~kInG~)*








Treat!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice.
That thing is going to scoot.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 07bunny (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (PowerDubs)*

i love the p-slots on this, surf board rear view, clean body, all around awesome. good work guys.


_Modified by 07bunny at 10:57 AM 10-24-2009_


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (07bunny)*

Saw this over in the mk1 forum, def dope!
In for details on the trans. Is final gear taller than the mk5s?


----------



## bunnyhopin (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (Albeezy36)*

WTF! i have a mk1 with the motor out in my garage... now.. how hard would it be to put the 1.8 cis into the mk5 >_>


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

what's the weight distribution like on that? seems like a bit much up front with almost nothing in the rear.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do i see a turbo in the future??


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

I don't see one fitting...


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (david8814)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bunnyhopin* »_WTF! i have a mk1 with the motor out in my garage... now.. how hard would it be to put the 1.8 cis into the mk5 >_> 









Josh, are you running the stock mk5 cluster? How com you couldnt get the car to run without recoding the ecu. Also will the car have power steering?


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

not digging the battery being all the way forward like that...
get a deka etk14 or something to replace it, less than 12lbs and 400cca.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (david8814)*

yes you could fit a turbo, but no we won't
wieght in not that much more at all, weight well under a vr6 and just a bit more then a 16v turbo would wiegh. i'll wiegh the car after.
not using the stock cluster cuase i wanted to keep it oem as much as i could and a mk5 cluster in a mk1 would look VERY stupid.
we figured out other ways to get a vss and things we need
recoded so we can run no imobl. and delete a few things, like cat and sai etc....
yes power steering, no not mk5 steering

battery is in factory location, just turned to look like the mk5.
trying to make the mk1 look mk1 and as oem as possible with a mk5 oem swap...


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 12:47 PM 10-25-2009_


----------



## simon-says (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

How are you driving the speedo head and getting the VSS to work? Cable-X?
Looks great. You do great work Josh. Keep it up.







X6


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (simon-says)*

nope,
stock cable running a mfa cluster from amk1 gti. they have a pin out for VSS from the speedo head to show mpg and distance on the computer screen on mk1 gti clusters...


----------



## Binary Star (Mar 27, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

This is purely amazing! Nice work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_nope,
stock cable running a mfa cluster from amk1 gti. they have a pin out for VSS from the speedo head to show mpg and distance on the computer screen on mk1 gti clusters...

Whoa...MK1s had MFA?








Swap looks sick!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (IdontOwnAVW)*

yes MFA...NOT MAF...


----------



## HISPDDUB (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice job! I was wondering how long it would take before someone did this swap ( or at least attempted it). How difficult was it to mount up the block to a mk1? Any major surgery? What tranny are you using?
Keep up the awesome work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (HISPDDUB)*

it doesn't bolt in...thats for sure...you have to cut and weld a LOT!! major surgery!
020 trans, modified to fit the 2.5L








also, a little update
got a custom rad made to fit. 3'' dual pass core, no cap, 45*angle top hose to work with the oem mk5 hose and a overflow tube welded in as well.
also painted the end tanks semi-gloss black to look oem and added the mk1 cardboard/felt top cover piece to try to keep the oem look.
















gas pedal sucked to install, trim, cut, weld, drill etc...
primered the backing, need to paint it the grey interior color tomorrow to "blend in" pedal will stay black. also changing the mounting bolt to be a vw oem bolt later, temp one there now....








new cnc bits....








only pink in the pink...no more!! but had to put a bit in to flow with the rest of the car. 









also got a brand new coolant bottle and gas cap.....


----------



## HIBB 304 (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Looks like a sick project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ak47tdi (Jul 8, 2005)

*Re: (HIBB 304)*

Couldn't keep the cat in the bag till TFT.lol








Looks awesome! Good work Josh. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

this has me contemplating saying screw the MKV, getting rid of the shell, keeping my c2 2.5T and doing up my 84 GTI sick.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Man I wish I had my old mki rabbit, I remember how bad i wanted to get rid of it to get my mkii 16v







. 
Sweet build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lord_Verminaard (Apr 6, 2004)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

Excellent! Thanks for the PM replies by the way.
Brendan


----------



## HISPDDUB (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (Lord_Verminaard)*

I would definitely look into getting an aftermarket ecu upgrade. If you have ever driven a mkV you will notice that when you down-shift to slow down, the ecu (apparently for emissions reasons) decides to keep sending fuel to the motor for a few seconds (which seems like forever) before backing off and letting the engine braking begin. I flip back and forth a lot between driving my Corrado and my Rabbit and every time I try to engine brake into a turn or just to slow down a little on the highway the delay always catches me off-guard. Very annoying.
BUT there are a few aftermarket chip upgrades that pretty much leave everything stock, but disengage the emissions delay.
I can't wait till we get your reactions driving this when it is all complete. The 2.5 is a nice torquey little beast in the new Rabbit. I can only imagine how strong it will pull with so much less weight to drag around!


_Modified by HISPDDUB at 8:59 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (HISPDDUB)*

i own a mk5 rabbit... as well as work on countless numbers of them in the shop. so i know what rev hang is and i know the C2 software for the general public REMOVES the rev hang and adds power too.
this swap will have the stock ecu flashed with C2 software and run perfect with C2 software.
i love how my mk5 runs, main reason why i did this swap, and the fact that no one has done it yet.
we are a C2 motorsports dealer as well, so we can flash the ecu in house.
here my mk5 rabbit motor.....we have done quit a bit of testing, dyno's, tuning, prototype things on the 2.5L










_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 9:10 AM 10-28-2009_


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

That's pretty cool, the only problem I see is now you have a hot air intake


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (classicjetta)*

nope.
there an area over the rad that the "ram air" tube will be as the factory mk5 one is.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

run-test that thing!!!
tell us 1/4 times..!


----------



## jaql (Jul 30, 2009)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Used to drive by this everyday on the way to work. Now it's not there anymore








Awesome job.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (jaql)*

Cause it's inside!


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

talk about your ultimate sleeper. this would be even more deadly than the VR6 swaps on the Mk1s already out there. What size is the exhaust system going to be? 1 or 2 mufflers?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

Yup lighter motor and more power. 2.5L no cat 2 mufflers and C2 software


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

What did you do for power steering? An 8v swap runs 14's in these things. Can't wait to see what a 2.5L does.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

Non-power steering rack!


----------



## the_humeister (Sep 25, 2008)

That's awesome. I wish I had the skills, tools, and space to do something like that. Where'd the engine come from? A totaled MkV?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (the_humeister)*

yes, a totaled 2007 rabbit


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

dude this is going to be like a very big go-kart with no p/s. lol


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbid0281* »_dude this is going to be like a very big go-kart with no p/s. lol 

mk1's came with a non-power rack setup that was nearly the same feel as power steering because of the differnt ratio. it was on must base models as well as most diesels.
i've had many mk1's with this setup and its cool...
can't wait to drive it!!


----------



## Lloyd Plumtree (Aug 13, 2008)

should be a hand full. good work.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Lloyd Plumtree)*

thanks


----------



## JettaBum82 (Mar 1, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

was the donor car a 2 door black rabbit?


----------



## HISPDDUB (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: (JettaBum82)*









Oh my... How I wish this was the engine bay in my Rabbit!!!!!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JettaBum82)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaBum82* »_was the donor car a 2 door black rabbit?

nope. silver for a junk yard


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

heard the TB adapting and things clicking today.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

1ST START UP!!!!!
no exhaust just downpipe!
sorry the video is dark!
TURN IT UP (yes i'm yelling! i'm STOKED!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWEpjgUzakg


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

yes!!!
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (~kInG~)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

too awesome, my head i going to explode.


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Wow! This car is going to be awesome. Keep up the good work.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

did you use the mk5 cluster?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_did you use the mk5 cluster?

nope.
stock mk1, modified a bit


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_1ST START UP!!!!!
no exhaust just downpipe!
sorry the video is dark!
TURN IT UP (yes i'm yelling! i'm STOKED!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWEpjgUzakg

Wow, that engine sounds freakin' amazing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







to this project!


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: (HISPDDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HISPDDUB* »_








Oh my... How I wish this was the engine bay in my Rabbit!!!!! 

I'm surprised no one has asked this, but what sort of power are we to expect if we went with the above setup?
Just a ball park is cool. Does this bring the usable power a little higher? Or are cams still needed?


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (dohc)*

That one has cams on it. That's his MKV rabbit, not the MK1. Dyno numbers have not been released yet to the best of my knowledge.


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*










Would/are you going to sell these? I am very interested in this, even just a one-off smooth one without the NLS logo ( even though it does look good! ) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (JettaBum82)*

edit!!!
yes..... read more below!


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 8:09 AM 11-16-2009_


----------



## RflxRabbit (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (NORVADUB)*

I was thinking the same thing. It looks dope and I already have a NLS short shifter.


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

This is just AWESOMEE!!!!!!

Really really nice work man!

But,how did you fix the problem with the transmission!?
02a or something else?!

Have you done some work on the Solbar to fix the engine?!
any more pics about the fitting of the engine itself in the engine bay?!

sorry for my englisch,cause i´m german


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GOLF-GTO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_ 

Would/are you going to sell these? I am very interested in this, even just a one-off smooth one without the NLS logo ( even though it does look good! ) 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

YES, this will be our 2 new products coming out by years end, maybe sooner.
we will be selling the shifter tops and the rear hatch badges in 2-4 differnt logos as well as smooth.
NOT sure on price yet but promise(like or other parts) they will not be expensive!


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLF-GTO* »_

But,how did you fix the problem with the transmission!?
02a or something else?!

Have you done some work on the Solbar to fix the engine?!
any more pics about the fitting of the engine itself in the engine bay?!

sorry for my englisch,cause i´m german









trans is an 020








had to modified the frame A LOT
pics are floating around of the bay with no motor


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_
trans is an 020









You are brave, brave men.


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

couldn´t find them









have you got a link!?


----------



## GTP6 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (dohc)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dohc* »_
I'm surprised no one has asked this, but what sort of power are we to expect if we went with the above setup?
Just a ball park is cool. Does this bring the usable power a little higher? Or are cams still needed?

I agree-any ballpark numbers on this set-up and WHEN these parts will be available?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GTP6)*

1st test drive went great!! 
video tomorrow


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*
























Can´t wait to see the video http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GOLF-GTO)*

quick drive by!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QPiI4QSukA 
http://www.youtube.com/user/no...G3zx4


----------



## need_4spd (Jan 11, 2006)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice, need a launch video now


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

wow.
awesome!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*

we need to know what a Mk1 with a stock 2.5 runs in the 1/4 mile.... this is sick......


----------



## Mein_GTI (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Andre, Think about it. Who are you talking about...again.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: (undercoverdubber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_4spd* »_














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *undercoverdubber* »_Nice, need a launch video now

x2


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (Jon1983)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (GOLF-GTO)*

launch video soon! promise!
the clutch we put in doesn't like the torque this puts out, starts to slip at full throttle! not rated high enough. so we called south bend and they hooked us up with a killer deal on a clutch kit and overnighted it to us today. hope to have it in the car by days end so we can break it in by the PVW shoot on saturday!
and jay, act your age.


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (magics5rip)*

I'm so jealous. That thing prob rips.


----------



## Lt. Crash (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_1ST START UP!!!!!
no exhaust just downpipe!
sorry the video is dark!
TURN IT UP (yes i'm yelling! i'm STOKED!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWEpjgUzakg


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

that 2.5 sounds sick...is it really stock?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Golf_Gr)*

C2 flash and full 2.5" ss exhaust


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

man that was nice. that lil MkI was haulin ass! whats it got like 190hp?


----------



## GTP6 (Nov 17, 2009)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

We need details and availability of that sweet intake he showed on his bunny a couple pages ago !


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Nice swap in a nice car. Since that engine was available I always thought the 2.5l swap would be a good one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

*new video!!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:44 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

cant see.


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_*new video!!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

AWESOMMEEEEEEEEEEEEEE























by the way,tacho vid?!
3600rpm @ 200km/h i heard


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

oh yes, very nice.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (undercoverdubber)*

all that work and dirty coolant tank. . c'mon josh


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (got_vdub)*

brand new one on it now....had to for the PVW shoot







see the new coolant tank in FEB issue of PVW...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

oh...btw the way.
a mk4 R32 with full suspension, cat back exhaust, flashed, CAI just lost to the 2.5L mk1 to a 125mph race by more then a car lenght and a half
...on a closed course...sure.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

True Story...I was there.......No where neer as fast as the car on page 56 of Jan 2010 Eurotuner......








We wil have to see is it can beat a regular VR6 GTI none of that R30 slow crap


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (Salsa GTI)*

That should be what mid to quick 13's?


----------



## Rabbid0281 (Jan 12, 2008)

mouth watering!


----------



## IJSTROK (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (Rabbid0281)*

I wish our cars weren't such pigs. This engine is perfect in the mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*

i want one!!!...i called nls after seeing all this amazing work on here...this is the only swap i can find online with a 2.5 mk5 motor...


_Modified by kipy at 12:10 AM 3-16-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kipy)*

call us mon-fri 8-5 if you wish to talk.
we are the only 2.5L swap in a mk1 in the world and one of 2 or 3 in any car, but tstill the only ones running stock engine managment and ECU/harness from a mk5


----------



## kipy (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

thanks man this parts car is driving me nuts(2008 ,2.5 jetta auto) im glad i found ur thread(excellent work), i want the 2.5 motor and tranny in my mk4 asap.your work is very motivating, after reading your thread i was really motivated to do this swap myself but i may be in over my head already...im having problems taking the engine covert off....lol


_Modified by kipy at 4:27 PM 3-14-2010_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (kipy)*

got your message but it was a bit broken up. give us a call again 8-5 mon-fri and we can talk a bit baout the swap and get things rolling for you!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: (IJSTROK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *IJSTROK* »_I wish our cars weren't such pigs. This engine is perfect in the mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Same here...that is the only thing I don't like about mkVs. I'd like to see a 2.5 in a mkIII too.


----------



## jieloner (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (2ohgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2ohgti* »_
Same here...that is the only thing I don't like about mkVs. I'd like to see a 2.5 in a mkIII too.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I agree an mk3 golf with a 2.5 serious scoot!


----------



## Nobelium (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: (jieloner)*

there's an AWD 2.5T MkIII build over in the hybrid/swap forum.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

*Re: (NORVADUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NORVADUB* »_there's an AWD 2.5T MkIII build over in the hybrid/swap forum.































got to get one!


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: Nothing Leaves Stock's 2.5L swap (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I saw both of these cars in PVW... Man that is a great setup you have. Everyone I have shown that mag to loves it.. Might have to talk to you about some work on my rabbit I love the way the new one looks under the hood.


----------



## Dub A (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Did you guys manufacture those headers and everything in that pic?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Dub A)*

be happy to help you out!
yes, i personal made the header from scratch. 35 hours...ehhh fun haha


----------



## 8vfire (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Do you know of any place that makes the mounts for this swap in a mk3 golf .







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## crosshare (Mar 4, 2008)

I find it funny that I was told I'm an idiot to think it's a good idea to throw a 2.5 into an MK1 and here it is. I love it. Can't wait to see it at dust off.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

was at dustoff... 
then on the way home i smoked the clutch! ooppsss...


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Can you get some of the lics of what you had to do to the frame on the passenger side to get this monster together?


----------



## WannabeA3 (Sep 21, 2010)

Might have to take an hour trip to PA to see these beauties before i get too involved into school this semester


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

the black 2.5L mk5 is in maine now. and the mk1 is in storage till the winter weather is gone.


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

no pics anywhere of what had to be done to the passenger side frame?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Nope. Sorry
Had to cut a ton!!! Far back too


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

Damned! Trying to get an idea of what needs to be done to the frame rail in order to make room for that 5th cylinder. I know you had a ton of time into getting the wiring done right. Also what had to be done to adapt the tranny to the engine itself? Could the same be done to adapt like an 02A/02J tranny to the motor? Im going to have alot of time to to this swap so im getting an idea of the trouble im in...:laugh:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

lets put it this way...we do A LOT of swaps here at the shop, a few a month. this was the longest hardest one we have done.

its almost impossible for me to say "cut here, cut this much, use this." you'll have to just get in there, start cuting, welding, bracing, mounts, trim, grind etc. all i can say is, theres nothing left to the pass frame rail on the inside. and you need a custom crank pulley AND to mod the inner fender well....and even then its super tight....


----------



## MKIGTITDI (Aug 25, 2007)

found your thread in the mk1 section and yeah im pretty sure theres almost nothing left of the pass frame rail. I guess the only thing i have going when it comes to the fabricating mounts ect. is my fab backround but that wont help me in the wiring aspect. So did C2 happen to save any of the programming from your build with the immobilizer ect? Also do you happen to still have the specs of your crank pulley? Im not looking to go for keeping the a/c or the oem look to it just a good running swap as a dependable dailey.


----------



## bmxvolks (Dec 5, 2005)

Anymore 2.5 swaps? Looks awesome:thumbup:


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

Starting a mk3 2.5 swap soon.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> lets put it this way...we do A LOT of swaps here at the shop, a few a month. this was the longest hardest one we have done.


Have you ever put a 2.5 into a MKVI GTI?


----------



## zevion (Oct 23, 2009)

zukiphile said:


> Have you ever put a 2.5 into a MKVI GTI?


Why? Just get a MkVI Golf.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

zukiphile said:


> Have you ever put a 2.5 into a MKVI GTI?


no....they make them.


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

Whenever I drive by the shop I look to see if this thing is in the lot. So much love. I need to get some money so you guys can help me hook up my Mkvi


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

zevion said:


> Why? Just get a MkVI Golf.


Because, as enthusiasts for the GTI will tell you even if you've not asked, the engine isn't the only difference between the two.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if you want it that bad, just upgrade the golf... my jetta is way better than a GLI...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

zukiphile said:


> Because, as enthusiasts for the GTI will tell you even if you've not asked, the engine isn't the only difference between the two.


cheaper to swap over a golf/rabbit to "look" like a GTI then to buy one.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> cheaper to swap over a golf/rabbit to "look" like a GTI then to buy one.


I find GTIs a bit ugly (inside and out), but they do have a nice transmission and and suspension.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

struts are the same. springs are the only differnces. which 99.9% of peopel will upgrade anyways. trans is easy to swap from a 5 speed to 6.


----------



## zukiphile (Oct 28, 2000)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> struts are the same. springs are the only differnces. which 99.9% of peopel will upgrade anyways. trans is easy to swap from a 5 speed to 6.


Thanks for the education on this. I'm surprised that the struts are the same -- the ride seemed better controlled.

As to the transmission switch, I suppose one man's easy is another man's nearly impossible.

Looks as if you've talked me into another Golf.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

2012 golf manual base of $17,250
2012 GTI manual base of $23,750
leaves you with a $6500 differnce.

coilovers installed ave about $1000-1200
exhaust installed ave about $700-1200
turbo kit installed could be $4000-6000
wheels and good tires $800-1500

there, you handle and are faster then a GTI for AROUND same price as a STOCK gti will be


----------



## Stg3G60 (Apr 7, 2008)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> 2012 golf manual base of $17,250
> 2012 GTI manual base of $23,750
> leaves you with a $6500 differnce.
> 
> ...


Minus the turbo, add the SRI, and your still probably faster than a STOCK gti for about 2 grand less


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Yep, no turbo needed if you have an Sri. I can attest to that as my brother has a stock Mk5 Gti and he cant keep up with my Rabbit. Plus our engine just sounds OH so much better haha. I hope I dont get flamed for saying this, but I have this crazy idea of putting a 2.5 into a Corrado. I think that would be a crazy fun car and also be alittle more reliable then the old Vr6. If I ever have the money I might just actually do it.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

A corrado 2.5 should be fun!!!

sent from tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I bought a G60 awhile back that ended up just being a total dud and broke down on me like a month after I had it. Pretty much wasted 2500 on it but got 1000 back so whatever. Alls it had was a TT exhaust and front and rear Autotech swaybars. Man was that thing a blast to drive through the turns, best handling Vw I ever had. I really wanted a Vr6 tho but I settled for a G60 just cause I wanted one so bad. Lets just say I wont be makin that mistake again. I know the Slc would be even more fun to drive, but to throw a 2.5 in it instead would really make my day. Might be something I should look into more in the future. I know NLS would be down for the swap .


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

I just love what you did, RESPECT !!

I am thinking about doing the same thing in my mk2 gti, everybody has a vr6 these day's so i want something diferent.

But i have a few problems, we dont have the 5 inline without turbo here in europe, we only have the V5 with 150 or 170hp.

Does anybody know if it would be lots of work transplanting this engine in a mk2, and where can i find this engine?

( sorry to steal your topic for this)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

custom mounts, custom downpipe and manifold outlet,
frame rail may need to be played with on pass/side, power steering added or manual rack. wiring and ecu is the hardest part!


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> custom mounts, custom downpipe and manifold outlet,
> frame rail may need to be played with on pass/side, power steering added or manual rack. wiring and ecu is the hardest part!


Thanks for the info!

Does this car has a MED9 ecu or is still ME7 ?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

med9.
can bus system
circuit board to "figure out"
lots of coding to get "rid" of things in the ecu.
the wiring and ecu took twice as long to do as the swap took.


----------



## dick tracy (Aug 23, 2011)

i have send you a PM.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*car is now for sale 
$10,500 obo*


----------



## SteelyDan99.5Gti (Oct 7, 2010)

In love with this car, you guys do amazing work. Especially on my buddy Jimmi's car haha. All he needs to do is get the haldex working right so he isn't fwd anymore


----------



## teknikALLEN (Jul 14, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## -skidmarks- (Dec 31, 2006)

nothing-leaves-stock said:


> nope.
> there an area over the rad that the "ram air" tube will be as the factory mk5 one is.


:thumbup::laugh::beer:


----------



## RUFG60 (Dec 26, 2011)

I am sorry, but couldn't find the info. Is this fwd or awd?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

RUFG60 said:


> I am sorry, but couldn't find the info. Is this fwd or awd?


fwd. look at the pictures. its clear its in the oem spot


----------



## VWLOLA (May 20, 2013)

Anybody else did this or similar swap that would be able to provide more details how and where to mount the 2.5l engine into mk1? Would it be possible to use mk5 manual transmission? I have cabrio 86 chassis and complete front end of 2009 2.5L, including dashboard and shifter and wonted to use as much as possible in mk1. Any help- would be appreciated. Anybody made swap kit that could be used?


----------

